# Waiting for a dinosaur sized tantrum...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Met with attny last week to have settlement looked over. Made some tweaks, per lawyer's suggestions and have emailed it to Lieceratops. Now I'm waiting for either my phn or email to explode with his response.

His response should prove to be most interesting.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good for you.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

hahhaha. I went through that same thing a couple of weeks ago. My stbxh likes to throw tantrums when he doesn't get his way. 

He doesn't have a ground to stand on, though. He is having an affair, and I have proof. So, I get to call the shots. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

So far my phone remains intact, no response yet.

But the eruption will happen, simply a matter of time. Probably showing it to Trampasaurus Wrecks Man-Poacher to get her thoughts. HA!

Meanwhile the clock is ticking.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Still "no reply at all". 

Wondering now if the email went through because usually there's an immediate response by phone. (Always aking me why I email instead of calling him.)

How much longer should I wait? Should I ask him if he received it at all?


----------

